# compiz - xorg.conf not exist



## gulanito (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I want to install compiz fusion , i read the handbook here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/index.html
*http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/xorg-configuration.html*
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion.html

_The problem arises because *I dont have a xorg.conf file*, so , i can't edit it to add the pertinent lines for configuring  xorg for  efects._

(Never created xorg.conf in the past because  when installed feebsd and the desktop simply install xorg , install xfce and tipe % echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc
I don't have to edit xorg.conf for that, ence xorg.conf not exist)

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Jul 21, 2009)

Why read every article out there, and not the relevant part of the actual handbook?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html

It's explained in section 5.4.2, right after HAL stuff.


----------



## adamk (Jul 21, 2009)

Also, the article on configuring xorg.conf for compiz is out-of-date and nvidia specific.  If you are using Xorg 1.6.* and a card with open source drivers, all you really need to do is enable AIGLX.

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Jul 21, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Why read every article out there, and not the relevant part of the actual handbook?
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
> 
> It's explained in section 5.4.2, right after HAL stuff.



Yes, i read this article too, but since i not have to configure in that manner never created the xorg.conf.

However, i decide to create that file and configure the Xorg properly (creating that file and so on) and everything goes ok (with the xorg config)

Then, I added the lines as is explained in
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/xorg-configuration.html

Then, I executed:
`%  compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &`
`%  emerald --replace &`
in a console, as is explained in
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion.html

And after that my windows are left without title bars and buttons, then I read:
"_I have installed Compiz Fusion, and after running the commands you mention, my windows are left without title bars and buttons. What is wrong?_"
in
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/compiz-troubleshooting.html

but the solution provided here: 
"_(You are probably missing a setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Review this file carefully and check especially the DefaultDepth and AddARGBGLXVisuals directives.)"_
not fix my problem because I have the xorg.conf configured  properly yet.

How correct this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Jul 21, 2009)

If you do not have an xorg.conf file then you are not using the nvidia driver, so AddARGBGLXVisuals is pointless.

Attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a post here, run 'compiz-manager &' to try and start compiz, and show us the output of the command.

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Jul 22, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> If you do not have an xorg.conf file then you are not using the nvidia driver, so AddARGBGLXVisuals is pointless.



Actually* YES Im using xorg.conf*, as explained above.

Yes, Im not using a nVidia driver. I have a *intel 82865g *integrated board.
I have to install drivers for it to run compiz properly?
Where are these drivers? are ported?



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a post here,



Im attached xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log (the later splitted in two)

View attachment xorg.conf____.txt

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part1__.txt

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part2__.txt




			
				adamk said:
			
		

> ... run 'compiz-manager &' to try and start compiz, and show us the output of the command.Adam




```
freebsd# compiz-manager &
freebsd# Checking for Xgl: not present.
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
aborting and using fallback: /usr/local/bin/xfwm
no /usr/local/bin/xfwm found, exiting
```

And, if I press Enter...:

```
[1]    Exit 1                        compiz-manager
freebsd#
```


I show us the messaje that appears when y run:
 [cmd=]compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &[/cmd]


```
freebsd# compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
[1] 1265
freebsd# Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

And, if I press Enter...:

```
[1]    Exit 1                        compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desk
freebsd#
```

Thanks for help and excuse my english.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 22, 2009)

gulanito said:
			
		

> I have a *intel 82865g *integrated board.
> I have to install drivers for it to run compiz properly?
> Where are these drivers? are ported?


Have you tried x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel?

You will probably have to create a new xorg.conf for the new drivers to be detected, unless of course you already know what to fill *Driver*, *VendorName*, *BoardName*, etc. with.


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2009)

He's already using xf86-video-intel.

He simply needs to enable AIGLX.

In the ServerLayout section, add this line:

Option "AIGLX" "true"

Restart X and try compiz-manager again.

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Jul 22, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> He's already using xf86-video-intel.
> 
> He simply needs to enable AIGLX.
> 
> ...



No works, the error message remains the same.


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2009)

Then attach your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and your new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Jul 22, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Then attach your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and your new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> Adam



Ok

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part1.txt

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part2.txt

View attachment xorg.conf__.txt

Thanks


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2009)

You can 'compiz-manager' and received the same error as before?  You definitely have AIGLX enabled.

Try setting the LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT environmental variable to true ( 'setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT true' on tcsh, or 'export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true' on bash) and then run 'glxinfo' and show us the output.


----------



## gulanito (Jul 23, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> You can 'compiz-manager' and received the same error as before?  You definitely have AIGLX enabled.




```
freebsd# compiz-manager
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/local/bin/xfwm 
no /usr/local/bin/xfwm found, exiting
freebsd#
```




			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Try setting the LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT environmental variable to true ( 'setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT true' on tcsh, or 'export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true' on bash) and then run 'glxinfo' and show us the output.



tcsh is the default shell, right? then:


```
freebsd# setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT true
freebsd# glxinfo
glxinfo: Command not found.
freebsd#
```

And:
View attachment xorg.conf__.txt

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part1.txt

View attachment Xorg.0.log__part2.txt

Thanks again!


----------



## gulanito (Jul 25, 2009)

When I run "glxinfo" the message is: Command not found.


```
freebsd# setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT true
freebsd# glxinfo
glxinfo: Command not found.
freebsd#
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 25, 2009)

First, install glxinfo   graphics/meas-demos

Second, you appear to either be running X as root, or running X as a normal user, but trying to start compiz and run glxinfo as root.  In either case, stop.  Run X as a normal user, and try to start compiz-manager as a normal user.


----------



## gulanito (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi again.

Forgotten the previous problem, cause I had to reinstall mi system (for other reasons)

Now Im runing freebsd as a user, Im using the bash shell. 
I compiled compiz-fusion from ports, and I edit my xorg.conf as is explained in the handbook and in the compiz "guide", for a integrated intel card (865g).
View attachment xorg.conf.txt

Whe I run


```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
```

or

I try different combinations of the command, whit the following options too:

```
INTEL_BATCH=1
--indirect-rendering
--sm-disable
```


```
but in any case the system return to the console (exit xorg) and the error is:

waiting for xserver to shutdown xterm: fatal io error 35 (resource temporarily unavailable) or KillCLient on x server ":0.0"
Dropping master
```

I installed mesa-demos too and when I run glxinfo the result is:
View attachment glxinfo_output.txt
but returns a error too:

```
Failing to initialize GEM: Falling back to classic.
```

Finally de /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
View attachment Xorg.0.log___part1.txt
View attachment Xorg.0.log___part2.txt

Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Aug 1, 2009)

So if I understand you correctly, X starts up, you run that command, and then X crashes back to the console?  Are you using a desktop environment?

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, exactly.

Im using Openbox. I execute the command in a virtual console (xterm)


----------



## adamk (Aug 1, 2009)

That won't work....  Think about it this way...  If openbox is the last command executed by xinit when you start up X, xinit is tied to that process. As soon as that process quits (like if you try to replace it with another window manager), xinit quits, and then X quits.

You can, however, have xinit launch compiz directly.  Just create a new .xinitrc file that calls compiz-manager (which is in ports, and requirs no extra arguments other than 'compiz-manager').

Mind you, compiz is pretty minimalist.  There is no dock/panel or root menu.  If you start just compiz, you will have a black screen with a mouse pointer, and no easy way to launch applications.

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Aug 1, 2009)

_I commented the last line in .xinitrc (exec openbox) and put here: compiz-manager.
Then startx and X started, but I haven't window decoration. 
In the .xinitrc I launch wbar too, so I have a dock and I can launch xterm.
I start ccsm from xterm to activate Expose and Window decoration, but none of them work. I run 'emerald --replace' but don't work too.
I run compiz --replace' on xterm and the screen "crash" (seem as if was "static-tv in colors"), so I reset the cpu._

Ignore the previous paragraph. Now works fine, emerald too, I set window decoration in ccsm FIRST, THEN run 'emerald --replace'. So Thanks you very match for your help, for take the time for reading my questions and respond to my, very thanks.

Now I have two problems, the first, and the most important I think, is the following:

*1)When I try to shutdown mi PC (shutdown -h now in a terminal, or shutdown -p now) the screen "crash" (seem as if was "static-tv in colors", to give any names), Is scary. That issue not happened before, when I was using openbox, but occurs when Im using Compiz.*

2)The second problem is that sometimes the xorg "crash" or at least stop, then go to the console. It happened three times or four, while I am watching a video in youtube in firefox (casuality??), but other times not happen. 
That issue not happened before, when I was using openbox, but occurs when Im using Compiz.
The next times what happen will I try to gathering some information.


Thanks


----------



## adamk (Aug 1, 2009)

First, you can't ever start compiz with just 'compiz --replace'.  You at least need 'compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp &'.

Secondly, you should not run that command if you are in X, and only have another window manager running, not a full desktop environment, unless the last command in your ~/.xinitrc is *not* your window manager.  If that last line is your window manager, and you run compiz, you are killing that window manager and stopping X, just as I described in my previous post.

Now...  When you have 'compiz-manager' as the last line in your .xinitrc file, can you move the windows with alt+left-mouse-button?  Is compiz actually running (iow, what is the output of 'ps ax | grep compiz')?  Make sure that the backend you have selected in ccsm --> preferences is gconf, otherwise you have to restart compiz for changes in ccsm to take effect.

Adam


----------



## gulanito (Aug 1, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> First, you can't ever start compiz with just 'compiz --replace'.  You at least need 'compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp &'.
> 
> Secondly, you should not run that command if you are in X, and only have another window manager running, not a full desktop environment, unless the last command in your ~/.xinitrc is *not* your window manager.  If that last line is your window manager, and you run compiz, you are killing that window manager and stopping X, just as I described in my previous post.



Yes, I understand. Ignore the Italic words of my previous post.



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Now...  When you have 'compiz-manager' as the last line in your .xinitrc file, can you move the windows with alt+left-mouse-button?


Yes because I configured the 'Move' plugin in ccsm.



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Is compiz actually running (iow, what is the output of 'ps ax | grep compiz')?


Yes.
View attachment aca.txt
View attachment xinitrc.txt




			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Make sure that the backend you have selected in ccsm --> preferences is gconf, otherwise you have to restart compiz for changes in ccsm to take effect.


Ok, thanks, you resolved one more problem

------------------------------------------------
Thanks and remenber that my principal problem now is:

*1)When I try to shutdown mi PC (shutdown -h now in a terminal, or shutdown -p now) the screen "crash" (seem as if was "static-tv in colors", to give any names), Is scary. That issue not happened before, when I was using openbox, but occurs when Im using Compiz.*


----------



## adamk (Aug 2, 2009)

The problem with the static on your screen after using compiz is related to your video drivers.  You may want to politely mention this issue on the freebsd-x11 mailing list.

Adam


----------

